# Would this fish survive?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hoping for some fast feedback as I plan on taking advantage of the cheaper livestock prices on boxing day.

I plan on getting a Dwarf Neon Gourami put into a 10gal tank with a mature sponge filter or Ac20 filter with 50% water from a mature tank and another 50% new water.

I'll be putting a established crypto plant in. This is what I have to put in. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/212-Usteriana_Cryptocoryne_usteriana.html


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump plz for some help.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...you won't have any problems, you've got enough mature bacteria for 100 gallons..lol. and that crypt is a good one, I've had it for about a year now, slow growing, no offshoots. I read an article on a guy that used soil and put about half of a PondTab in around it and apparently it developed lots of offsets, leaves boosted,etc.....not sure I want to PondTabs in my tank though.


----------

